# Check This OUT !!!!! ROBO PLOW



## thomas_e102 (Nov 11, 2009)

This is a friend of mine. He is why to smart for his own good and has way to much time on his hands. You can't stop it.

Click or paste


----------



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

I love it!!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That's awesome. That's the same exact plow I have for the atvs. It's a Swisher.


----------



## pbjunkie92 (Aug 14, 2009)

Haha...the people driving by were probably like WTF? lol


----------



## Snowplowkid (Feb 12, 2008)

Absolutly Amazing!


----------



## dealer374 (Jan 7, 2010)

That thing is awsome!! Can you program it like those vacums to plow on its own? You could be on to something real big here. What did it cost yo do build something like that? Thing is fast and does the job too


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

Looks like a little coffin on wheels! Way cool. total overkill. Wonder how much money he's got in that?


----------



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

I have watched that vid prob 5 times and still love it, and even more impressed.


----------



## MaxPower1971 (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow.....totally amazing!!! I was expecting something half-assed quickly like a robo vacuum fitted with a plastic plow or somethin.....this is just....wow!!!


----------



## thomas_e102 (Nov 11, 2009)

All I know is it cost alot and took sometime. It 1st had tracks on it but it brake the drive all the time. it is about 900 pounds. He can control it from the garage computer are remote. He was talking about making it programable but to much liability. It could go right threw a house.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

He needs to build some ground clearance into it. Also the plow needs to angle more. What happens in Jan. when the sides of the side walks are 12" high with snow, nowhere to push snow out of the way. It's a neat idea but..... needs some work.


----------



## billet-boy (Dec 31, 2007)

I want one I would retrofit a mini blizzard 8100 on it


----------



## Skid Mark (Feb 6, 2009)

It's too cool! wish it had a gas engine though still too cool!


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

add a salter and watch out sidewalk crews.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

That is sweet. Could put a guy in the passengers seat while plowing and he could do the sidewalks while your plowing


----------



## MaxPower1971 (Dec 14, 2008)

thomas_e102;1015495 said:


> All I know is it cost alot and took sometime. It 1st had tracks on it but it brake the drive all the time. it is about 900 pounds. He can control it from the garage computer are remote. He was talking about making it programable but to much liability. It could go right threw a house.


On youtube comments he says he would sell for 10k and that it weighs about 800 pounds...


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Amazing little machine


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

Skid Mark;1015754 said:


> It's too cool! wish it had a gas engine though still too cool!


the reason it works so good is because of all the weight of the batteries.

I agree the plow needs a little more angle, it looks pretty beefy for sure.


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

can I get it in a V?

does it need Timbern's?

does it have down pressure?

can i use it instead of a halfton?

how will it react to Fluid Film?

Can I put 30's on it with straight pipes?


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

That thing is awesome! You could do the walks all from the comfort of your truck! A lot bigger than I thought it would be but it was very impressive. Bring that thing to Elgin some time!


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Something a little better!


----------



## streetscrapin16 (Feb 9, 2010)

That is a sick little machine!


----------



## boltzrlandscape (Jan 9, 2009)

I would love to have one...sit in the truck wit your laptop and just drive that thing around all the walks lol...


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Like someone else said, i was expecting something kinda half ass but that was probably the coolest thing i've seen on here all winter! I would love one as well!!


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Hmmm that gives me and idea! I wonder what ppl would think, if they nobody driving a 5 ton truck???


----------



## Freebird (Mar 1, 2010)

i want one!


----------



## el zappo (Feb 1, 2009)

Anyone know how much the T110 with the remote control goes for and where I can find one.. My local dealer doesnt have a clue and is no help... I am willing to travel out of state ... Thanks...


----------



## MaxPower1971 (Dec 14, 2008)

el zappo;1016947 said:


> Anyone know how much the T110 with the remote control goes for and where I can find one.. My local dealer doesnt have a clue and is no help... I am willing to travel out of state ... Thanks...


Even if they are neat to look at ...I can't see why would someone want to use that on a jobsite. You dont save on operator wage since someone still has to control it. It would cost a FORTUNE in liability insurance, and I suspect that when they break down, $$$$$$

I don't think it comes out of Bobcat's line RC...someone rigged that...


----------



## el zappo (Feb 1, 2009)

No I am looking for that size machine to work in a area ( basement ) that would be too risky to put an operator in.... I just contacted Doosan / Bobcat and they are sending me info on the package and it is being made to fit certain Bobcat models....ussmileyflag


----------

